

How to Sell Your Company - nick007
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/12/9-important-things-sell-startup/

======
swombat
The beginning of the article seems very convincing, but it is hampered by the
fact that it finishes off with a hurried list of rather weak points like "Show
up", "Don't fail", and "Before/During/After the negotiations", which doesn't
even fit within the "9 most important things" list structure.

Oh, and the last few points are basically links to linkbait articles like "the
100 rules for being an entrepreneur"...

Weird, considering the good beginning.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
About this topic I really liked Jaques' summary of the HN thread:
<http://jacquesmattheij.com/How+To+Sell+Your+Company>

------
philthy
<http://www.jamesaltucher.com/> The authors bio page, he's probably in the
freelance article shopping game and TC happened to pick this up. He seems to
be all over the place, syndicated blogger or something, seems he's guest
writer anyone see differently. The article feels like it could be written for
any tech, business, entrepreneur, stuffy get rich quick tv booklet. TC save
yourself the trouble and get a full time journalist staff or don't publish as
much content just to get ads up.

~~~
thesethings
But he _has_ sold a tech company, and is in general an experienced
entrepreneur (plus knows old school finance and wall st money management _from
experience_ ).

This doesn't make him infallible, but i'd much rather read business tips from
somebody like this than a career journalist. (No offence to career
journalists, they're great too, but for a different type of rigorous
research.)

------
davidw
It's aimed a bit more at small businesses, perhaps even service businesses,
but I liked this book:

"Built to Sell": [http://journal.dedasys.com/2011/05/23/summary-built-to-
sell-...](http://journal.dedasys.com/2011/05/23/summary-built-to-sell-
creating-a-business-that-can-thrive-without-you)

It's a bit on the fluffy side, and I've summarized the main points which he
lists at the end of the book.

~~~
tchock23
I second this recommendation... I found that the story-based format of Built
to Sell made it much more interesting than other business books, so while I
can see the "fluffy" critique, I think the message stuck with me more than
other books. It's worth reading to understand the context for these bullet
points. Great summary of the key points on your blog.

------
jccodez
I like this:

we will value ourselves at 6 times forward earnings assuming you throw the
weight of your customers behind us. If they say no, you can say , “ok, half
that!”

